# Babies Galore!



## brentr (Jan 10, 2013)

So I bred all five of my does in a 4 day span last month...between Saturday and Wednesday, all of them delivered.  My whole rabbitry feels like a maternity ward.  Really pleased with how they all did, considering it was pretty chilly (overnight lows in low 30's/upper 20's).  Had to pluck a little fur to help one NZ improve her nest, but nothing else.  Everyone used the nest box.  

Here's the tally:

Cali doe: litter of 7
NZ doe: litter of 13 (bred to Cali)
NZ doe: litter of 12 (bred to SF)
SF doe: litter of 5 (first time mom; she was 18 mo old doe I posted about under breeding section)
Dutch doe: litter of 7

44 live and thriving kits and not a runt in the lot!  Three stillborns in addition, unfortunately, across the Cali & one NZ doe.  Hoping to be able to sell about half this number and send the others to freezer camp.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow!  Congrats all around especially to your SF!  Way to go girls!

May your nesting boxes always be so full!!!


----------



## Prairiechick (Jan 11, 2013)

I am glad I won't have your feed bill in a month or so!   My Cals would eat me out of house and home if I had all of them with litters at once.
Congratulations though, you must be pleased with your outcomes.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 11, 2013)

Prairiechick said:
			
		

> I am glad I won't have your feed bill in a month or so!   My Cals would eat me out of house and home if I had all of them with litters at once.
> Congratulations though, you must be pleased with your outcomes.


*


X2... LoL!!! But Congrats though!!! *


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay!!!!
Congrats on all the babies!
I have to wait till April before mine will even consider breeding (to cold and not the right lighting)!
As they grow, we need pictures!!!!!!


----------



## brentr (Jan 11, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Prairiechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Yeah, there's going to be about six weeks where my feed bill will more than double, but it is worth it.  Already had some folks inquire about these litters, so I hope that is a good sign.  Plus I have neighbor's garden plus my own to spread the waste.  I'm sure there will be a few times in the next weeks when I'll be muttering "never going to do that again" or some variation!


----------



## nawma (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh wow! Sounds wonderful. I'm a bit jealous though as have not had one single successful litter. Hope your good fortune will spread.


----------

